
Gravity may be created by strange flashes in the quantum realm - jonbaer
https://www.newscientist.com/article/mg23531444-600-spontaneous-collapses-may-show-how-to-unite-quantum-theory-and-gravity/
======
Rookitown
Whatever the correct unification theory is, I hope it leads to the ability to
manipulate gravity, in this case being able to dampen or intensify these
'flashes' would be a neat trick.

------
c517402
One of the problems with making the theory compatible with General Relativity
is that a hotter object weighs more than the same cooler object.

